# in your opnion what´s the best recordings of :



## Ron Wolpa (May 7, 2015)

I am trying to determine what is the best recording ever made of :

1- Requiem k626 (personally I like very much Karl Bohm with Wiener Symphoniker)

2- Goldberg Variations bwv 988 (to hear with earphone Glenn Gould moaning tunelessly bothers me, instead I prefer Jeremy Denk´s rendition )

3- Clair de lune (suite bergamasque)

4- Giuseppe Verdi : Messa di Requiem (I think the best I´ve found so far is @ 



 )


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you're on the right track with the Mozart Requiem - Böhm is rather sublime. As for the others, my knowledge isn't sufficient. I like the Verdi Requiem by Solti, but I haven't listened to that many different recordings.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For the Goldberg Variations on piano, I'll assume you want excellent modern sound; can't go wrong with Schiff on ECM, an exuberant interpretation that lifts me out of my chair. Stay away from Schiff's Decca account.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Suite Bergamasque - I like Zoltan Kocsis. Haven't heard every recording, but I have heard several, and researched it a lot.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Ron Wolpa said:


> I am trying to determine what is the best recording ever made of :
> 
> 1- Requiem k626 (personally I like very much Karl Bohm with Wiener Symphoniker)
> 
> ...


Perahia for the Bach.
Roge for the Debussy.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

For a contemporary recording of Suite Bergamasque I highly recommend Angela Hewitt. I know, not the first pianist you think of with Debussy, but I think she does a great job and the recording quality is outstanding too. Whether it's the best or not who can say? I think that's a fallacious concept myself and with this piece there are probably a dozen 'bests', if not many more.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

My favorites:

Mozart Requiem: William Christie and Les Arts Florissants

Goldberg Variations: Glenn Gould (1955) - I enjoy Denk's interpretation, but he is a bit too heavy on ornamentation to be my number one. I never use headphones so Gould's vocalizations don't bother me.

Suite Bergamasque: Pascal Rogé or Jean-Efflam Bavouzet

Verdi Requiem: Barenboim at La Scala with Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanča, Jonas Kaufmann, and René Pape (2013). Of my six recordings, this is the one I go to 90% of the time since it came out. Fantastic.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Suite Bergamasque: I have been very much enjoying the recent Bavouzet. He has also done Debussy's complete piano music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ron Wolpa said:


> ...2- Goldberg Variations bwv 988 (to hear with earphone Glenn Gould moaning tunelessly bothers me, instead I prefer Jeremy Denk´s rendition


Denk is absolutely outstanding, and his recording is a steal with the included DVD, which is of great interest. Gould's 1955 Goldbergs are available in a Zenph re-performance in contemporary sound, stereo, and no humming along. I usually listen to that one.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Mozart Requiem: Christopher Hogwood

Bach Goldbergs: Trevor Pinnock

Debussy Suite Bergamasque: seconding the Angela Hewitt recommendation above

Verdi Requiem: Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Here we go again ... there is NO such thing as a best recording, there is only what each person thinks is the best, and that is likely to change over time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fans of Mozart's Requiem may want to hear Suzuki's brand new recording with the Bach Collegium Japan. It uses a new edition of the score combining the efforts of Eybler and Sussmayr and corrects many Sussmayr "mistakes" (poor guy gets no respect!) It also has a fully-realized Amen Fugue.

BTW it's a beautiful performance with a lot of vigor.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Becca said:


> Here we go again ... there is NO such thing as a best recording, there is only what each person thinks is the best, and that is likely to change over time.


That's true, of course, which is why I chose to interpret the request for recommendations that way.

(to be honest I don't even _see_ that any more - my eyes make the automatic switch to "favorite")


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Stay away from Schiff's Decca account.


Bulldog:

Why don't you like his Decca recording? I rather like it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

GKC said:


> Bulldog:
> 
> Why don't you like his Decca recording? I rather like it.


I find the Decca version prissy and fussy. Also, I don't hear much of an engagement with the music; it's like he's on the sidelines. EXCEPT for Variation 28 which is so wonderful that I've never thought of discarding the recording.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Goldbergs - both of GG's recordings, Koriolov.

Requiem - Schreier, Richter (SACD), Herreweghe.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

My own favourites:

Mozart - Herreweghe or Butt
Bach - Staier
Debussy - Bavouzet
Verdi - no opinion


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite version of the Mozart Requiem is Norrington's recording of the Druce completion.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

merlinus said:


> Goldbergs - both of GG's recordings


Don't forget the live Salzburg recording, which may be my favorite. I'm not crazy about the slow tempi in the final recording, though you can't really go wrong with Gould in Bach.

*p.s.* Since the original poster wanted an alternative to Gould, I'll mention Charles Rosen, who's a longstanding favorite of mine.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Ron Wolpa said:


> I am trying to determine what is the best recording ever made of :
> 
> 1- Requiem k626 (personally I like very much Karl Bohm with Wiener Symphoniker)
> 
> ...


For the Requiem, I have heard quite a few, and liked a lot of them - including Bohm. But the one that I keep returning to is Bruno Weil with Tafelmusik on Sony. Excellent performance. I will have to try that Suzuki recording, though.

I have so many recordings of the Goldbergs - harp, piano, harpsichord, viola ensemble . . . For me, Perahia is still my favorite. I could (and have) listen to it for hours. For harpsichord, I really like Kenneth Gilbert.

I don't really care as much for Debussy - just hasn't ever really clicked for me. That being said, the Bavouzet traversal of his solo piano works is amazing, and that would be the one I choose.

Verdi's Requiem is one of the few requiems with which I am completely ambivalent. Many people have described it as being more operatic - perhaps that is why it doesn't connect with me. I have Gardiner's recording, and have heard a few others, but really couldn't recommend one over another.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice pieces. I will drop my opinion:

1. Requiem k626: Sir Neville Marriner (Conductor), Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (Orchestra)
2. Goldberg Variations bwv 988: Murray Perahia
3. Clair de la Lune: Claudio Arrau
4. Verdi Requiem: Sir Georg Solti and Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I only listen to two of those mentioned:

Verdi Requiem: Carlo Maria Giulini.

Bach Goldberg Variations: Trevor Pinnock on harpsichord.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Verdi Requiem: Carlo Maria Giulini.


This is definitely the best performance I've heard so far.

I don't have enough experience concerning the other works...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course, if you are interested in great historical mono performances, Arturo Toscanini is unbeatable in the Verdi Requiem.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright, I'll have a look when I have some time. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ron Wolpa said:


> I am trying to determine what is the best recording ever made of :
> 
> 1- Requiem k626 (personally I like very much Karl Bohm with Wiener Symphoniker)
> 
> ...


1. Mozart - many fine recordings. Karajan's later one is good if you like the bigger concept.

2. Goldberg - if you don't dig Gould try Perahia.

3. Pass

4. The Guilini performance live at the Albert Hall is better than his studio version. Friscay is also terrific. And if you want a HIP then Gardiner. Of course, Toscanini has an authenticity that is undeniable. But the sound is pretty basic.


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

Ron Wolpa said:


> 1- Requiem k626 (personally I like very much Karl Bohm with Wiener Symphoniker)


Hard one. There are many great recordings of Mozart's Requiem. I don't even think one can be entirely satisfying, it's good to hear more than just one edition of the Requiem. Neville Marriner's recordings are really good (there are two, one of Sussmayr's and one of Beyer's edition). I also really enjoy the "original manuscript" recording by Christoph Spering - perhaps it's not the best recording of the Requiem (it's not really the full KV 626), but it's certainly worth listening. I've heard only parts of one of Giulini's recording, but it seemed very good. Anyway, Karajan's 1977 recording is the one I come back to most often. Overall, I think it's the most satisfying one.



> 2- Goldberg Variations bwv 988 (to hear with earphone Glenn Gould moaning tunelessly bothers me, instead I prefer Jeremy Denk´s rendition )


Gould's Goldberg Variations 1981 in my opinion is really the best there is. If humming bothers you, I'd probably go with Andras Schiff's recording. For harpsichord version, I found Trevor Pinnock most enjoyable.

There's also this Zenph Re-performance thing, which I personally think is pretty pointless, but if humming is the problem, then I guess it's a compromise.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

There is no such thing as "best recording". Fortunately.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Mozart's Requiem k626*: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein (with Marie McLaughlin, Maria Ewing, Jerry Hadley, Cornelius Hauptmann).
-->It is deeply moving and personal, given that it was done in memory of Bernstein's late wife, Felicia Montealegre.

As for the others, I'm still deciding.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

I find this superior to the Bohm.


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> There is no such thing as "best recording". Fortunately.


Of course, saying that in my opinion Gould's 1981 Goldberg is the best, I mean that I like it the most. And this is a very strong preference.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

WJM said:


> Of course, saying that in my opinion Gould's 1981 Goldberg is the best, I mean that I like it the most. And this is a very strong preference.


 I like the best to compare different Goldberg recordings from Gould which I have. When I do not listen some other Goldberg recordings by other performers.


----------

